# samsung galaxy s4 email received on computer but not on phone



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

My phone is Samsung Galaxy S4. The email account on the phone is set up correctly the same as my Windows 8.1 computer. Sometimes i receive emails on my computer as well as on my phone, but, other times emails arrive on my computer but not on my Samsung phone. Any ideas please?


----------



## stevesamaddog (Jun 20, 2015)

I know there is an email hack on the s4. I rooted and now block this hack. It may also go to your spam or junk folders. Check all folders.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

stevesamaddog said:


> I know there is an email hack on the s4. I rooted and now block this hack. It may also go to your spam or junk folders. Check all folders.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thank You. "I rooted and now block this hack." i don`t know what that means and how to do it. Did you have an S4? I checked all folders, nothing there and i don`t see spam or junk folders on the phone.


----------



## stevesamaddog (Jun 20, 2015)

I have an s4 1337m Canadian. Fido. I rooted using odin3 flashing tool. The email folder is on the bottom right side looks like an envelope when in your email.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevesamaddog (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry I'm using lollipop my folder is on bottom right side. I think you may have to hit your menu on the left side of your phone to see folders.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

stevesamaddog said:


> I have an s4 1337m Canadian. Fido. I rooted using odin3 flashing tool. The email folder is on the bottom right side looks like an envelope when in your email.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I just received an email from this forum about your reply and it arrived on my phone as well as my computer, but another email came about the same time and only arrived on my computer and not the phone.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have the option enabled in your email program on your computer to leave the email on the server? If you don't then once it receives the email will no longer be available for any other devices.


----------



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

Working well now after changing some settings. Thanks for all the help.


----------

